# EU2000i troubles, What are my options?



## Rhayden2k (Sep 26, 2015)

My name is Bob and I have a problem.

I bought 2 EU2000i generators several years ago to use when electric was not available to my camper. They were purchased around 2007 or 2008 with a parallel kit. I added propane/natural gas conversion kits to them about 2009. I did not want to deal with the problems of old gas in the carbs. And it seemed easier and safer to transport propane than liquid gas.

They have been used very little and probably have less than 100 hours on either of them.

I could not get one of them started with either gasoline or propane and confirmed that it was not getting a spark.

I took it to a dealer and explained the problem. The dealer/repair shop called me and said that it had low compression. And that they could not fix it because Honda does not provide replacement parts for the engine and that Honda would not supply a replacement engine for EU2000i's.

When I picked it up they also confirmed the above info. They also confirmed that the coil was bad. They provided a part number but said they did not have it in stock. They did not give me a price for the coil. They charged $40 deposit when I droped it off and another $60 when I picked it up as a diagnostic charge and that I said put it back together at the time I was told they couldn't fix it.

They also said that propane was not good to use in the engines that it burned too hot and dried the oil out. 

I have never heard of this before. I was alwas led to believe propane burned cooler and cleaner than gasoline. The oil thing is also new to me, although I would concede there may be less lubricating fearures in propane than gasoline, but I have seen forklifts that run for years all day long, five to seven days a week, on propane with very little maint.

I have well over a thousand buck in each of the units and the dealer says they are throw-away equipment. I was led to believe they were a good investment when I purchased them and expected Honda to provide parts and service if needed.* If this lack of service and parts turns out to be true I will never buy HONDA again. *I see many new units on the shelf and know they are still making EU2000i's with what apears to be very little change. 

I always thought Honda made good engines and equipment.

So, what are my real options to save this piece of eq. from the trash pile ?

Thank you very much for any help or insight you may provide.



Bob


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Dries out the oil? Really? 

I'd take it to a different Honda dealer after contacting Honda corporate.

Low compression could just be one of the valves not completely seating if it's been sitting for a very long time with one valve open. If so, it'll usually self-correct after the engine is running. This can be mitigated by storing it w/ the piston at or close to TDC firing, just pull the starter cord gently until you feel compression resistance.

The ignition coil can be mail-ordered and installed yourself if you're reasonably technical.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Also, your lack of spark could just be a problem with the low oil level sensor. Google it and you'll find an easy diagnostic procedure, just disconnect the wire.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

The more I think about this, the more it looks like a failure in the low oil level sensor...or just that the oil level is low enough to trip it.

If the switch circuit was closed (failed or low oil level) when the shop tested resistance at the coil, it would have reported an incorrect reading and led them to declare the coil dead. 

There is an emergency procedure for disabling the low oil level switch easily locatable via Google. After you've verified that the oil is fully topped off...not just reading on the dipstick but all the way full...I'd consider cutting that wire and trying to start the generator.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm Robert from Honda and I have some answers.

#1, find a better dealer. 

#2, Honda does not offer a short-block or replacement engine for the EU2, but I'd question the low compression anyway. Again, find a better dealer who can properly diagnose the actual problem. Are you having a no-spark issue or a low-compression issue? 

#3, Honda has ignition coils (plenty) for the EU2. Part number depends on the frame serial number; 1122173 and older use part number 30500-Z07-003 and serial 112174 and up use part number 30500-Z07-023; list price is $32.23. That said, I'd be 100% sure the issue is a failed coil before throwing parts at the unit.

#4, if you'd prefer to DIY, Honda make a detailed shop manual, with complete ignition (no-spark) troubleshooting. These are paper-only manuals sold by Honda direct on Amazon and eBay, about $40 with free shipping: 

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*

#5, a Service Bulletin that might be of interest, from 12/2008, "No start" Bulletin #40, failed engine stop switch. This will cause a no-spark condition.

#6, The basic "no spark" test procedure is to clean/replace the spark plug with new, and confirm 100% there is a true "no spark" condition. Triple-check the oil level. Too high or too low can be a problem.
(a) Inspect and replace if failed the engine stop switch, oil level switch, ignition coil
(b) If the exciter fails bench test, replace the stator
(c) If the ignition pulse generator fails, replace it
(d) If the wires to the Ignition Control Module are bad, repair
(e) If all else tests/checks good, replace the Ignition Control Module


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*EU2000i Trouble*

Robert, thanks for participating in this Forum; I have read your many posts at the Honda Owner's Group.


----------



## Rhayden2k (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses. I feel the need to pursue this further. I think the dealer I used may only be a sales dealer and not an authorized warranty/repair facility, or they just don't want to do the hard work that may be involved. If they did really check it out. I haven't had the time to investigate this further yet but have it on my to do list.

Thank you all for your help and advise. 

Robert, I may be seeking more help later. 

Bob


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Rhayden2k said:


> They also said that propane was not good to use in the engines that it burned too hot and dried the oil out.
> 
> I have never heard of this before. I was alwas led to believe propane burned cooler and cleaner than gasoline. The oil thing is also new to me, although I would concede there may be less lubricating fearures in propane than gasoline, but I have seen forklifts that run for years all day long, five to seven days a week, on propane with very little maint.


I have heard that propane can cause burned valves/valve seats if they are not hardened to withstand the hotter burn of propane. I imagine that those forklifts were built to run on propane.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Rhayden2k said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I feel the need to pursue this further. I think the dealer I used may only be a sales dealer and not an authorized warranty/repair facility, or they just don't want to do the hard work that may be involved. If they did really check it out. I haven't had the time to investigate this further yet but have it on my to do list.


From your observations it really sounds like it was a used returned unit. Not cool of Wise to sell it that way and represented as new. I'm sure the right Honda dealer will make it right, sounds like just a gunked-up carburetor.

These things can take a real beating in my experience. I bought one cheap with no compression and solidified oil in the crankcase. After a good de-carbonizing of the top end and flushing of the bottom end, as well as a thorough carb rebuild, it ran like new. I put a new timing belt in it just for QA as I was going to resell it...even the valve clearance was within spec without adjustment. They're tough little machines and you'll love yours when it's fixed.


----------

